# Bolivian rams?? And shrimp



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm getting a pair of Bolivian rams. Will they do well with some goast shrimp? If there going to eat them I don't want to wast money. I also am getting a dwarf pleco. All would be kept in a 20 tall with a starter filter that came with the tank. So shrimp or no shrimp??


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Most likely they will eat the shrimp and if they don't eat the shrimp, they will die because ghost shrimp aren't really a hardy shrimp. If you are looking at getting some shrimp look at Amano Shrimp and Red Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay thanks I will just get two plecos instead of having shrimp


----------



## whitedevil13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dwarf SA plecos would be best with the bolivian.

Bristle or rubber nose, clowns actually about 70% of the pleco market are dwarves.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IMO 2 dwarf pleco's would be to much. You could do the Ram's, 1 dwarf pleco, and a school of 8 tetra's.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

otos might be a better choice in a 20 gallon tbh...


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys all very help full. I'll wait on the tetras tho I'm trying to get a mating pair so the less swimming around the better. Plus I'm new to aquariums. I want to go slow. And I have my heart set on Bolivian rams. Something about them make me get so excited. Like I said I'm new so I'm not sure what otos are.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

otos = otocinclus = dwarf suckermouth catfish. They're like little BNs. Except the stay small (2 inches or so). They're great algae eaters. I suggest getting 4-5 as they like company.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Can I fit 4-5 in a 20 tall with a pair of bolivians that may start spawning.


----------



## whitedevil13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes you can, they need numbers to feel safe and I have yet to see them remotely come close to any spawning sites in my tanks.

I did forget about em, they are a MUCH better choice for a 20H. 
The rams WILL stay at the bottom though, dont expect to see them at the top much like you do with german blues and the like.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes I was conting for them being at the bottom I have like 4 small risk caves biltong in my tank for the 2 rams to chill in.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*Z90a,* in my signature you can see I have 3 Otocinclus Catfish in my 20g LONG. They are awesome eater's and they don't eat egg's, wiggler's, or even the fry!


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Ya but don't they like caves aso in order to hide. I have 4 caves right now made from stacked rocks. There each about 2 inches high and 2 inches wide and go like 2 inches back.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

And I need a light that is some what low lighting but Is good for plants. I'm worried my bulb is to bright. And I know Bolivian rams and otos prefer lower light as do my plants.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

my otos mostly hang on the leaves of my cryptocoryne, or on the glass. If you have a normal fluorescent bulb and you think it's too bright, just cut strips of aluminum foil and tape them over the glass on the canopy where the light fixture sits, and it should block out enough of the light that the tank becomes "low light". Or just get a crazy, suffocating amount of water sprite and let them block out the light.


----------

